# What was High-end in 2002 (Head-Units)



## jbcon (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm doing an install in an 02 Mercedes SLK and due to having such a hard time finding a head unit that both looks right, and has all the features I want am now contemplating going back and doing a retro install of equipment from 11 years ago.

I'm wondering what was considered the top of the line SQ headunit from that era. I had a Sony C90 and a couple of Premier decks in the late 1990's, but can't seem to find my old Buyers Guides from the early Y2k's to find a deck that might be era appropriate.


----------



## fiveoh (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't remember the exact year, but I had an Eclipse 8443 that I purchased in the early 2000's. I thought it was fairly high- end...till it died for no reason.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

Alpine CDA-9815


----------

